# مخطط مسجد ملف dwg لا تضيعوا الفرصة



## barrosh (9 مارس 2007)

مخطط مسجد ملف dwg لا تضيعوا الفرصة
الرجاء إبداء رأيكم و شكرا


----------



## miro1_6 (9 مارس 2007)

مش عارفة العيب من عندى ولا من عنك يا باروش
بس الملف مش بيفتح
حاول تنزله تانى وشكرا ليك


----------



## م / رانية (10 مارس 2007)

الملف فعلا مش راضي يفتح


----------



## barrosh (12 مارس 2007)

إلى رانية و ميرو أعطوني email بتعكوا و أنا أرسلكم الملف بصيغة dwg 
ok


----------



## السعودي (12 مارس 2007)

اتمنى ان تكثرالمساجد والساجدين بتونس ..


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

الوصله لاتعمل


----------



## غريب ربيع (12 مارس 2007)

الوصله لاتعمل


----------



## naseeraddin (5 أغسطس 2009)

*المساجد*

المسجد جيد وبارك الله في مرسله


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ayman20876 (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف شكر الجامع تمام


----------



## عيسى السيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و يسلم إيديك


----------



## ديانا 2 (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السلعوس (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المسجد المبارك


----------



## m7md.arch (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## غريب ربيع (3 أكتوبر 2010)

من زرع غرسا أو شجرا يظتظل به انس أو طير او بهيمه الا كان له به اجر
ادعو الله انت اكون انا وانت منهم


----------



## alzrook3d (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف الف الف شكر الجامع تمام*


----------



## راند7 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلم عليكم 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عويد الجبوري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## en_ahmed78 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## odwan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف صحيح وفتح عندي بدون اي مشاكل بس طول شوي حينما فتح
وفقكم الله لكل خير .... المسجد رائع جداً


----------



## Abu Hammad (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مليون شكر...


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ahmedxquria (1 يناير 2011)

ربي يكرمك ويجزيييييييييييييك ويسلمك ويرفع قدرك ماشاءالله الموضوع رائع ويستحق التقييييييييييم


----------



## ahmed magdy 11 (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## habba40 (2 يونيو 2011)

inshaaaaaaaaaaaaaallh yft7


----------



## aimen1 (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي تصميم رائع واصل ولا تفاصل


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللله خير


----------



## المعمارية و بس (5 أغسطس 2011)

ألف شكر الجامع ما شاء الله عليه


----------



## musta33 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور لكن الملف لا يفتح


----------



## Rima abulgasim (8 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على هدا الجهود و عمل جيد جدا احسنت .... بس عندي بعض الملاحظات البسيطة اولا يبدوا ان هناك خطأ في التوجيه لانه باين انه جنوبي و ثاتيا في تصميم المساجد يجب فصل مدخل النساء عن الرجال ....... تقبل ملاحظاتي :20:


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------



## iraqivisionary (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (1 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله في مرسله​

​


----------



## zveltefr (19 مارس 2014)

اين الملف


----------



## صابر السيد صابر (25 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ah555 (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو تاشفين (22 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اما بعد فنشكرك على هذا التصميم المستمد من الطابع المعماري المغاربي 
إلا ـن عندي استفسارين:
1- اين يقع المسجد بالضبط؟
2- بالنسبة للقبلة فإني الاحظ ان المسجد موجه باتجاه جنوب-غرب و المعروف في جميع بلدان المغرب العربي أن القبلة تتراوح بين الشرق و جنوب-شرق...............................؟


----------



## المهندس المحارب (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

